# Moreton C&CC site 11/4 to 13/4



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just decided to run away for the weekend to Moreton (Dorset); if anybody is there this weekend feel free to come over & say hello. Pilote 240 with "Stella" graphics front & rear & MHF sticker / pennant in the front window. WE're there from about 1pm today.  :wink:


----------

